# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  should debbie keep the baby

## i_luv_dennis

yes or no

----------


## luna_lovegood

I think she should, I don't think Emmerdale have done the teenage pregancy storyline before atleast not with someone so young.

----------


## soapaddict

yeah definetely keep the baby

she would make a great mum and i know for a fact that andy will stand by her

----------


## dddMac1

yes i think she should keep the Baby

----------


## Shelly

Yes I think Debbie should keep the baby, she'll make a great mum.

----------


## leanne27

yes if she went to live with her mum charity, but she should not bring a baby up with the dingles! especially if that means the baby would have to live with shadrach and cain! one's a loser and the others a psycho!

----------


## Katy

> yes if she went to live with her mum charity, but she should not bring a baby up with the dingles! especially if that means the baby would have to live with shadrach and cain! one's a loser and the others a psycho!


lol

----------


## dddMac1

she is going to really struggle if she does

----------


## phils little sister

Yes i think she should keep the baby! 

After all wasn't she given up as a baby i think she will keep the baby because she knows what its like to not knowing her parents, and she made such a fuss over charity wanting to give Noah away didn't she?   :Ponder:

----------


## Debs

yes she  should keep the baby. she will have so much help from the rest of the dingles!

----------


## dddMac1

i think she will make a good mum

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> i think she will make a good mum


I agree

----------


## chance

yes she should,she has alot of love and support around her you could see that from the way they all reacted towards it tonight.

----------


## Jade

Yes she should, she's got an old head on younge shoulders, and lots of support from Family.  Also Emily will prob be a huge support as well

----------


## littlemo

> yes she  should keep the baby. she will have so much help from the rest of the dingles!


Yes the Dingles are big when it comes to family! And now Debbie has the support from Andy, she was so desperately craving. Debbie has very strong feelings for Andy and now they have got back together, she will have financial support as well as emotional. I don't know if their relationship will last long term, but at least he will always be there for Sarah, and Andy is not one to shy away from his responsibilities.

Debbie will always have somebody there, she never has to be alone again. Of course what she does is all her decision, not her families, but I think she knows now that what's best is to keep Sarah with her. She knows she'll have plenty of support! I hope Andy and Debbie make a go of things!

----------


## lilnick

Debbie was scared to tell Zack, Lisa (surprising) and especially Cain so she wanted it to be a secret. Now she has the support of all the Dingles I think she should keep it.
Debbie has always hurt over the fact that her mum did exactly this so I don't see that she would realistically have considered giving the baby away at all. She now also has Andy's support and Cain is going to have to accept it...so everybody's happy. Well done Emmerdale for handling this issue so sensitively.

----------


## Summer

yeha i think she soooo should keep it!

----------


## Rach33

Debbie should keep the baby just because she's a teenager doesn't make her less of a mum teenage mums are given a bad name and they don't deserve it she has love, support and she wants to make it work all the right ingredients 

Big well done to Charley Webb she's been fab and to all the Emmerdale team

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

Yeh she should keep the baby she'll make a brilliant mum and cain is even being nice

----------


## Petal

Debbie should definately keep the baby and her decision I hope won't be based on being Andy's girlfriend

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
It Think That Debbie Is A Great Mum,And I Am Really Glad That She Didn't Get Rid!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes she should definatley keep the baby.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

hey i think she should keep the baby but whats going on with andy has he just forgot about them

----------


## Luna

Yes!!! She might be passing the responsiblity off to Emilly at the moment but she ill soon realise that she cant live without her. I bet in a couple of months she'll accuse emilly of trying to take the baby away from her

----------


## Petal

He seems to be too busy arguing with the Kings over a field. I am surprised he hasn't tried to see her again. It seems completely out of character for Andy.

I don't like the way the writers keep changing the characters like this. Debbie & Andy are probably the two characters who would love and care for the child but the writers are making them act completely the opposite way to how they have developed both characters.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea i agree they both seem like they would love the baby and care for it yet niether are paying attention
!

----------


## kirsty_g

yes

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh

----------


## Abi

yeah i think she should keep it

----------


## kirsty_g

i think she should keep the baby

----------

